# TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorausetzungen



## |BES|Skyline (28. Mai 2010)

TDU Central - Test Drive Unlimited Community | Aktuelle News: Offizielles Releasedatum und Systemvoraussetzungen für TDU 2

Ich glaube das sagt mehr als wie ich es nun zusammenfassen würde ^^


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Also der Prozessor und der Arbeitsspeicher ändert sich nich von minimum auf empfohlen? 
Und dann empfohlen ne GTX 280 oder 4870? Das find ich schon ein bisschen krass.
Aber nicht, dass es mich stören würde, ich finds nur recht komisch.


----------



## |BES|Skyline (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Wir werdens sehen ich denke wenn man schon bei DX10 Karten die zu empfehlen (8800/3000 Serie) wird das game höchstwarscheinlich in DX10 oder sogar 11 hat wer weiß es bei DX11 kann ich mir dann solch krassen vorausseztungen gut vorstellen bei DX10 ist das aber auch noch Möglich.


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Ich glaube weniger, dass es DX10, geschweige denn DX11 unterstützen wird.
Dafür ist es schon zu lange in der Entwicklung, wobei DX10 vllt möglich wäre.


----------



## Galford (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Die empfohlenen Hardwareanforderungen finde ich auch etwas arg hoch (was die Grafikkarte angeht), da es ja auch für die XBox360 und PS3 erscheint, und die meisten Spiele für den PC die auch eine Konsolenversion haben, nur die üblichen optischen Vorteile des PC nutzen (AA, AF etc)
Kann man nur hoffen, dass das mehr an Hardware auch in wirklich bessere Optik umgesetzt wird, und nicht einfach in einer schlecht optimierten Engine untergeht. 


Hier kann man sich bei der Beta anmelden:
Beta Application | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website

Wer keine Konsole besitzt muss halt lügen (habe eine unsichtbare Wii)


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Hey, ich hab auch eine unsichtbare Wii. 
Hab mich gestern angemeldet und ich hab mich doch gewundert, dass man ne Konsole angeben muss, selbst wenn man keine hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

au geil, das game is schon gekauft^^ ich liebe TDU  aber ne GTX280 als empfohlen (heißt ja nich dass man es damit auf höchsten einstellungen zocken kann) ist schon nich von schlechten eltern... bin mal richtig gespannt auf die fortsetzung


----------



## 4Kerner (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Wow, da kratze ich mit meinem System nur ganz leicht an den empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen.
Bin mal gespannt für welche Grafiksettings das gilt.
Da ist ein System nur bisschen mehr als ein Jahr alt und schon muss man eigentlich wieder aufrüsten, um die Grafikpracht genießen zu können.

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass TDU2 die Fehler beseitigt, die im ersten Teil gemacht wurden. Die Bugs, der Online-Modus, etc...


----------



## midnight (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Naja der Online-Modus ist beim ersten Teil ja an sich nicht nutzbar... Ich bin mal gespannt was sie daraus machen!

so far


----------



## i3810jaz (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

die empfohlene graka ist hoffentlich überproportioniert sonst muss ich noch einen neuen pc bauen, ok gothic 4 fällt auch in die zeit wenn zwei vorraussichtlich gute games kommen lohnt sich das neu bauen oder aufrüssten.


----------



## Nomad (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

hab mich auch mal an der BETA angemeldet...^^


----------



## |BES|Skyline (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Leider giebs noch keine noch keine neue news bezügluch TDU2. Ich will endlich die Beta zocken mein lenkrad wartet schon drauf XD


----------



## ole88 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

also wenn das son low system sein soll was als optimal empfohlen is wie bitte soll das dann erst aussehen? ne also ich hoff das wenigstens die grafik mehr gefordert wird gibts ja nich solange gewartet und dann ein schlag ins wasser? ich hoffe nicht, werds aber wohl vorbestellen, nissan 370z^^


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

habs schon seit 5tagen vorbestellt kostet 50€ bei atari in deutschland, und 30 in england , die graffikkarte find ich im vergleich zum prozessor echt krass, aber dx 11 wierds wohl nich haben 10 UF JEDEN


----------



## r34ln00b (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

bin mal gespannt wie das spiel wird.


----------



## midnight (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Hab mich auch mal für die Beta angemeldet, mal sehen wie es wird.

so far


----------



## moonrail (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Ich würd sagen: Das wars TDU2.

Namco Bandai Partners supports 'always on' DRM, for now -- Joystiq
Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Mit dem DRM Kopierschutz? - Usernews - GIGA.DE
Weiter zu Gamers.at - News - Eintrag

So sehr ich mich drauf gefreut habe, so leidig ists nun das zu lesen. Mies, ich dachte die hätten aus TDU gelernt KundenFREUNDLICHER zu sein.
Wo ist denn da der Sinn? Offline macht das Spiel sowieso nicht so richtig Spaß und die Funktionen fehlen, warum also noch einen solche Kopierschutz? Eine normale Key-Abfrage hätte vollkommen gereicht!


----------



## Nomad (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*



moonrail schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen: Das wars TDU2.
> 
> Namco Bandai Partners supports 'always on' DRM, for now -- Joystiq
> Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Mit dem DRM Kopierschutz? - Usernews - GIGA.DE
> ...



Vll. will man den Leuten die dann den Kopierschutz knacken ,ne vernünftige Aufgabe geben 

Aber heutzutage haben doch _*fast*_ alle Internet. Also mich stört das nun nicht gerade.

EDIT: Weiß einer wann die BETA startet`??


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Immer online sein find ich auch *******, ich hab mir deswegen auch AC2 nicht geholt, wie es hier aussieht, weiß ich noch nicht. Immerhin spielt man ja hier dann eh hauptsächlich online, sofern der nicht wieder verbuggt ist. Aber erstmal warten bis die Beta startet und hoffen, dass ich rein darf. Dann seh ich mal weiter.


----------



## Nomad (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

und wann startet nun die BETA?


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

Das ist soweit ich weiß noch nicht bekannt, würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## |BES|Skyline (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

E3 Trailer und Live Stream Übertragun in wenigen Stunden!!!

TDU Central - Test Drive Unlimited Community | Aktuelle News: E3: TDU 2 Live Präsentation und Vote for Top 10 (Live Stream)

TDU Central - Test Drive Unlimited Community | Aktuelle News: Dritter Trailer: Exclusive Cars & Locations (E3 Trailer)


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: TDU2 Erscheinungsdatum und Systemvorauseztungen!!*

und wann?


----------



## promillus (10. Juli 2010)

Würd sicher wieder nen interessantes Spiel, freu mich auch jedenfall!
Die Anforderungen find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so krass...


----------



## Wincenty (10. Juli 2010)

weiß einer etwas über die Beta?

Ich hab mich dort beworben aber noch nix erfahren


----------



## chelios4 (25. Juli 2010)

ich wollt mal was zu der direct x sache auf der 1. seite sagen: das spiel hat auf jeden fall dx10 und sehr warscheinlich auch dx11. auch wenn es schon lang in entwiklung.


----------



## Nomad (26. Juli 2010)

Ja mal einer was zur BETA in Erfahrung gebracht? Ich hatte mich auch beworben, aber bis heute noch nichts. -.-


----------



## Oxid (10. August 2010)

Die Beta läuft nach Infos aus dem TDU Central Board immer noch nicht.


----------



## Zergoras (12. August 2010)

Gibt jetzt ne News zum Release- und Beta Termin:
Test Drive Unlimited 2 (TDU 2): Atari nennt Release-Termin - Update - atari, test drive unlimited 2

Also müssen wir uns noch etwas gedulden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

man, erst 2011 -.-


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2010)

wenn sich was an der grafik ändert und andren dingen (hochwertiger plus fahrzeuge) seid doch froh


----------



## Nekro (15. August 2010)

Der Multiplayer soll verfeinert werden, aber muss man da gleich n halbes Jahr dran arbeiten? 
Ich hab mich aufn Winter mit TDU2 gefreut, und jetzt....son Mist.


----------



## Hammelhans (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe vor das Spiel zu kaufen, wurde aber durch die vielen negativen Bewertungen etwas abgeschreckt.

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob man TDU 2 auch ohne CD im Laufwerk starten und spielen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

Ja, man kann es ohne CD im Laufwerk spielen


----------



## Hammelhans (13. Februar 2011)

OK, vielen Dank.

Ich werd´mir das Spiel jetzt zusammen mit nem Kumpel kaufen, dann lohnt es sich glaube ich schon.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Glaub mir, es lohnt sich auch allein


----------



## Hammelhans (13. Februar 2011)

Jap aber dann spare ich mir die Hälfte vom Preis...xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Aber ihr könnt nicht gleichzeitig spielen, da ihr nur einen Key habt.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Man meldet sich ja mit unterschiedlichen Konten an!

BTW: Warum bist du eig kein Mod?

mfg


----------

